
Machines That Play (7 part series about AI and games - until Deep Blue) - samins
https://hackernoon.com/machines-that-play-overview-7f670681ef6a
======
samins
A 7 part series on AI and games (till Deep Blue). It reviews (briefly) how to
build chess machines, Shannon's work, Turing's work and the following
machines: The Turk, El Ajedrecista, MANIAC, Bernstein Chess program, Samuel's
Checkers, Mac Hack VI, Cray Blitz, BKG, HiTech, Chinook, Deep Thought, TD-
Gammon, Deep Blue.

If you only want a chess summary, read this:
[https://medium.com/@reasonets/machines-that-play-chess-
summa...](https://medium.com/@reasonets/machines-that-play-chess-summary-
fb0d67fc5a19)

